# Oh no?! Should I be worried?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Well, ever since I moved a group of BN plecos out of my 50gal pleco/shrimp tank, I am getting what looks like a fuzz/moldy kind of substance growing on my plants and around the tank.

I have 2 sponge filters and that is all for circulation. I am wondering if I need to add a HOB or something to circulate the water?

Can anyone tell me what this is and how to deal with it? It doesn't seem to be effecting my shrimps, nor their breeding, I do have babies in the tank that have been doing fine with this fuzzy stuff.

Should I live and let be or do something about it?

Thanks


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I've actually been looking up stuff on similar slime that's been in my aquarium (mostly on the HOB) and most people online seem to think that it's mould from uneaten food. 

It could be something else entirely like that fungus stuff that grows on driftwood when you first put in into your tank.  Wish I could help out more, but I still have no idea what the stuff in my own tank is right now. Maybe it's better to be safer and siphon the stuff out and reduce feedings for a bit? Hopefully that helps out your tank good luck!


----------

